# just bought a house in crete!



## dacol (May 22, 2010)

I've just moved in to a house in crete in the chania area. At the moment I'm having problems with the bureaucracy getting a residents permit so that I can collect the new car i have already bought!
On the positive side I have been actually staying in the south of crete since mid june, so have a nice healthy suntan, and no desire to return to the UK!
Is there anyone on this site living in the wider chania area?
Dave


----------



## xfiles (May 3, 2010)

Congratulations! I was in Agia Apostoli 2 weeks ago looking for apartments for rent. I am considering renting a furnished apartment in the Chania area. Do you have any idea about price levels? I was offered apartments, furnished, in the 250-300 Euros/month range... I also have a friend who built a house above Chania (the port close to the airport). Wish I was there lane:


----------

